# MSM rates



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

Celsius has done a great job at clearing up my lawn with two exceptions. The first is dallisgrass, which I'll figure out later. The second is spurge, which is supposed to be controlled by Celsius but doesn't show any signs of damage. I just need to do some spot treatment, probably only need to mix up about a half gallon.

The label I'm seeing online says to one ounce per 100 gallons of water, so I just want to make sure I'm doing my math right before I get it.

1 oz = 29.5735mL
30mL / 100 gallons = .3mL per gallon
1/16 tsp = 0.3080575mL

I figure if I can get a 1/32 tsp measuring spoon, I could use that for a half gallon of water?


----------



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

do you have a gram scale? i use grams for mixing MSM per the domyown.com Q&A "Quali-Pro MSM Turf Herbicide is applied at 0.25-1.0 oz per acre. If you are treating 10, 890 sq ft (1/4 acre), you will apply 7 grams for 1/4 acre (highest rate). "


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Sublime said:


> Celsius has done a great job at clearing up my lawn with two exceptions. The first is dallisgrass, which I'll figure out later. The second is spurge, which is supposed to be controlled by Celsius but doesn't show any signs of damage. I just need to do some spot treatment, probably only need to mix up about a half gallon.
> 
> The label I'm seeing online says to one ounce per 100 gallons of water, so I just want to make sure I'm doing my math right before I get it.
> 
> ...


I'm assuming you have the granular form of MSM since I've never seen it come in a liquid.
The label rates for granular MSM is for dry weight not liquid volume. Your calculations are trying to convert weight to volume which will give you an incorrect amount.

Since spot spraying tends to be applied heavier than a broadcast app, per gallon of water I use the low rate per 1000 ft2 of .25 oz per acre = .006 oz/M= .17 grams/M.

I also put a teaspoon of NIS surfactant per gallon of water to help it stick because the spray tends to roll off of weeds like Spurge and Chamberbitter.

It will be impossible to accurately measure .17 grams of MSM with a teaspoon. Best to use a digital scale like this one:

https://www.amazon.com/Weigh-Gram-Digital-Jewelry-Kitchen/dp/B06Y61YW7S/ref=sr_1_4?crid=35QJJ9LKCUC9W&keywords=digital+scale+.01g&qid=1562098747&s=gateway&sprefix=digital+scale+%2Caps%2C172&sr=8-4


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

JWAY said:


> Sublime said:
> 
> 
> > Celsius has done a great job at clearing up my lawn with two exceptions. The first is dallisgrass, which I'll figure out later. The second is spurge, which is supposed to be controlled by Celsius but doesn't show any signs of damage. I just need to do some spot treatment, probably only need to mix up about a half gallon.
> ...


Hmmmm, I'll definitely get the scale, but it doesn't seem like the calculations would be too far off. The difference between mL and grams (I know it's volume vs weight, different) seems to only be about 4%. Wondering if I could be lazy and get away with a measuring spoon and still be okay. I'll do the math later and see what the difference would be.


----------



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

+1 JWAY - i used .2 grams per gallon for spot treating my virginia button weed problem. its like six tiny pellets to get .2 grams. for small applications it really is best to use a gram scale. i dont think a measuring spoon will be accurate enough


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

Sublime said:


> Hmmmm, I'll definitely get the scale, but it doesn't seem like the calculations would be too far off. The difference between mL and grams (I know it's volume vs weight, different) seems to only be about 4%. Wondering if I could be lazy and get away with a measuring spoon and still be okay. I'll do the math later and see what the difference would be.


The scales are cheap enough and only 1 day away with Amazon. Once you begin measuring you'll realize why the scale is mandatory. We are talking tiny tiny amounts that would be very difficult to "eyeball" on a spoon...MSM is not something to play with.

I measure MSM on the grains scale which is finer than grams, and what is used to weigh gunpowder for loading ammo. 0.006oz is 0.17 grams or 2.624 grains.


----------



## Dawg1419 (Jun 26, 2019)

JWAY said:


> Sublime said:
> 
> 
> > Celsius has done a great job at clearing up my lawn with two exceptions. The first is dallisgrass, which I'll figure out later. The second is spurge, which is supposed to be controlled by Celsius but doesn't show any signs of damage. I just need to do some spot treatment, probably only need to mix up about a half gallon.
> ...


Ewing sells a liquid form of msm.


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

Finally going to get around to spraying now that it's been delivered. Can I apply tonight once it cools off and the wind dies down a little, or should I wait until the morning? I've never truly understood whether or not that has an impact on the efficacy of a herbicide.

and @Dawg1419 I don't see any mention of it on their website. Did you see it in person?


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Morning and evening spraying is usually done with herbicides that have a temperature restriction because it's cooler then.
But you definitely want to spray with little to no wind. MSM drifting onto shrubs/bushes/flowers you like will put a hurt on them.

I saw The Solutions Pest and Lawn website that MSM 25 OD liquid had been discontinued.


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

JWAY said:


> Morning and evening spraying is usually done with herbicides that have a temperature restriction because it's cooler then.
> But you definitely want to spray with little to no wind. MSM drifting onto shrubs/bushes/flowers you like will put a hurt on them.
> 
> I saw The Solutions Pest and Lawn website that MSM 25 OD liquid had been discontinued.


I figured that was the case, but still not sure about if spraying in the evening decreases the results because the weeds aren't photosynthesizing at night. Was about 15mph wind yesterday so I didn't want the drift going crazy. This morning was probably about 5mph, but 8am was still too dang hot wearing pants and a long sleeve shirt. I was wishing there was more of a breeze to cool me down lol.

How quickly does MSM seem to take before it kicks in? When will I be able to tell which weeds I missed and need to spray again?


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Doesn't matter when you spray because It's a slow kill, I would wait at least two weeks before deciding if more spraying is needed.


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

Word. Thanks for the help/info!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Sublime said:


> Word. Thanks for the help/info!


That is the gospel right there. The worst thing you can do is be impatient and respray. A nice lawn is a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## Dawg1419 (Jun 26, 2019)

Sublime said:


> Finally going to get around to spraying now that it's been delivered. Can I apply tonight once it cools off and the wind dies down a little, or should I wait until the morning? I've never truly understood whether or not that has an impact on the efficacy of a herbicide.
> 
> and @Dawg1419 I don't see any mention of it on their website. Did you see it in person?


Yes


----------



## ALP59 (Sep 22, 2019)

Is there any issue getting the product to dissolve? I'm wondering if I should mix in a container before dumping in my backpack sprayer.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

I prefer to mix in a bucket then add to sprayer.


----------



## Jonbob (8 mo ago)

So it would be .17-.2 grams to a gallon of water for 1,000 ft2 ? Just want to make sure I am following this correctly.


----------

